
Learning java as a self thaught programmer - random_kris
I am a mostly self taught programmer. I&#x27;ve been programming for past 3 years professionally but the problem is that still most of my work is done by googling and trial&amp;error. While I learn a lot I feel kinda guilty being paid for this. Since I work mostly with java I decided to really master it.  
What course would be the best to really LEARN java. (java programming patterns, how to properly do try&#x2F;catch&#x2F;finally, when to create a class, when to inherit it...) after that I&#x27;d like to master java spring boot.<p>So what I am looking for is how to build good foundation knowledge, so I don&#x27;t feel like a fraud when talking with someone who knows his stuff...  
for example I still have problems with java servlets, streams etc.. even though I&#x27;ve been working with them for past 2 years.
======
itronitron
'Java 2 Exam Cram' is a great book as it directly addresses all the less well
known, but frequently argued, parts of Java.

I also recommend looking through the source code of any frameworks you are
using in order to build up your knowledge. It's always helpful to see how
other people do things and will periodically give you a confidence boost as
well.

------
theBashShell
This helps a lot:
[https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/](https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/)

You should build some cool projects once you have the basics

